# speaker/tube change out for a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe



## GManBluesMan (Feb 24, 2011)

Ola amigos,

I have a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe with the factory speaker in it. I want to change out the speaker to get a more vintage sound. I am really partial to the tones from the vintage Fender Twin amps. I am also thinking about swapping out the power tubes to get closer to the Fender Twin as well.

Any suggestions? I would appreciate all.

:thanks5qx:

GMan


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

As far as tubes, I've dealt with this outfit from Atlanta. 
They offer full sets of tubes for amps in several different makes.
I called when I ordered and they were quite helpful to get me what I was looking for.
http://analogtubes.com/tubeshop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=19_101_103&sort=20a&page=2

As far as speakers, there are other guys here that could help you more in that area.
Maybe some Webers? Just guessing there. 
Have a look through here, might be something you like.
http://www.tedweber.com/

Good luck in you search!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Try JJ tubes from Eurotubes.com.

I have them in my HRDlx and think they are great. As for speaker, that's a bit tough. Mine's stock so really can't help you there.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I like TungSols in the preamp and the TAD 6L6GC-STR are really hard to beat! I get mine at www.thetubestore.com.

Speaker-wise, I'd look at something like a Eminence Governor or Wizard. I really like the greenback or G12H-30 sound, but they don't handle the wattage of the HRD. But that's more of a Brit sound. For an American sound, yeah, a nice Weber 12A series or a Texas or Michigan 12.


----------

